

Develop Wordpress plugins, themes with Docker - dz0ny
https://github.com/dz0ny/docker-wpdev
This is the same setup someone might use with Vagrant. Just much faster, thanks to lxc and docker.
======
dz0ny
This is the same setup someone might use with Vagrant. Just much faster,
thanks to lxc and docker.

Other projects with same functionality:

[http://vagrantpress.org/](http://vagrantpress.org/)
[https://puphpet.com/](https://puphpet.com/)

~~~
andrewryno
I also highly recommend using [https://github.com/10up/varying-vagrant-
vagrants](https://github.com/10up/varying-vagrant-vagrants) since they bundle
a few different versions of WordPress. It's mostly used for development of
WordPress core but it's also great for theme and plugin development.

------
thebiglebrewski
This is awesome. You should bundle this with
[https://github.com/zachfeldman/wordpress-haml-
sass](https://github.com/zachfeldman/wordpress-haml-sass) for a completely
modern WordPress dev flow!

------
ppadron
There's also Vagrantpress:
[http://vagrantpress.org/](http://vagrantpress.org/)

------
gesman
Not sure why the one needs to go through extra system administration hassles
and LXC containers to develop wordpress plugins or themes?

Just click a button on your hosting CPanel, install wordpress and get off to
the races in an environment as close to production as you can get.

Perhaps there are other (better) uses for docker, but Wordpress development in
unlikely to become a pathway for docker adaptation.

~~~
lfuller
I'd think that most professional web developers are developing for a VPS where
there is no "CPanel". As for me, all of my development is done either in
Docker or Vagrant.

~~~
junto
I found it pretty easy to install zpanel on a Digital Ocean VPS, which suits
my purposes fine: [https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-
insta...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-and-
configure-zpanel-on-an-ubuntu-12-04-vps)

Zpanel is free as well.

